# This just in: Paula Deen caught eating a hamburger



## Jags (Jan 26, 2012)

Really?  A head line stating that somebody caught Paula Deen eating a hamburger.  This is headline/news worthy?  Oh the horror.  Full article here:
http://gma.yahoo.com/paula-deen-caught-eating-cheeseburger-150609231--abc-news.html

Heck, I have seen her eat bacon wrapped deep fried mac-n-cheese.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 26, 2012)

not unlike Saddam Hussein, Paula has many doubles. She uses them to "throw off" would be assassins and the paparazzi. pretty likely what you saw was a double. the real Paula would never eat a hamburger.... double bacon, butter, triple burger with cream cheese filling maybe, but a regular old hamburger? Color me skeptical.


----------



## pen (Jan 26, 2012)

Typical GMA garbage.  That's what needing to constantly have news delivered to us has done.

I don't care how desperate my situation would be, there is no way I would could be the type of "reporter" that could follow around a celeb and wait for them to screw up so that one could tell the world about it.  How pitiful.  

pen


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, you know about the diabetes and all-ya?  She was under fire for promoting absolute crap lifestyle even before announcing that. I think they should sneak out a stool sample and analyze for the real story (the straight poop, as it were).  I will avoid the other joke that goes here.

I suggest the batter fried hamburger at Watch City Brewing, Waltham, MA- and Titan Ale.

Titan ale is a perfect solvent for the fried hamburger, which I assume makes it low calorie and good for you.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh the Horror....Demi friggin Moore enters rehab for "Exhaustion" (wink wink)....very top news worthy too...
How many of us regular folk enter rehab for exhaustion? 
Pfft...no double Pfft... >:-(


----------



## fossil (Jan 26, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> ...there is no way I would could be the type of "reporter" that could follow around a celeb and wait for them to screw up so that one could tell the world about it...



Oh, I dunno...I agree it's non-news, and I don't give a rat's patootie about this person (never even heard of her before this latest big revelation)...but if someone wanted to pay me to take a 7-day Caribbean cruise just to try and get a photo of her doing something "scandalous" I might even come out of retirement for that kind of "work".   %-P


----------



## firebroad (Jan 26, 2012)

As long as people watch this drivel, they will show it.

I have these fellow employees that constantly gossip about these people on TV show that act like jackasses...complain about their behavior.  I ask, "Why do you tune in if it disgusts you so much?"  Answer--"Oh, we DON'T watch them on tv, we just follow them."  I have no idea what the difference is either, folks.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 26, 2012)

What's more dangerous these days....eating a cheesburger or going on a cruise? She must have a death wish.  :lol:


OR: She slipped on the deck and fell into a cheeseburger


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 26, 2012)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> What's more dangerous these days....eating a cheesburger or going on a cruise? She must have a death wish.  :lol:



I was ready to book a cruise when that news broke about the ship in Italy.....I passed this time...call me stupid butt...I don't wanna go down that way... :shut: I would rather go down in a plane crash.....maybes...not sure...but pretty sure... :smirk:


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 26, 2012)

hehe...stupid butt...I dunno, I can swim= fighting chance in case the ship goes down. I cannot fly, yet, so I'll opt for the cruise.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 26, 2012)

"Honorable Society of Respectable Tinfoil Hatspersons" - where do I sign down?????????? Searched on Giggley Googley, can't find the clubhouse .................
Inquiring minds and all that........


----------



## Jags (Jan 26, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> "Honorable Society of Respectable Tinfoil Hatspersons" - where do I sign down?????????? Searched on Giggley Googley, can't find the clubhouse .................
> Inquiring minds and all that........



Watch out for the initiation rituals.  Jeesh. :red:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 26, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> "Honorable Society of Respectable Tinfoil Hatspersons" - where do I sign down?????????? Searched on Giggley Googley, can't find the clubhouse .................
> Inquiring minds and all that........



Somebody needs a hug......ahhh...hoss..
sending out a big digital hug your way buddie....


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 26, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been one - a - those weeks, GAMMA, what can I say????????? It's been Monday ever since last Wednesday.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 26, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah well I know how that goes...I gots a broken foot and I don't even know how it it freakin happened this week....yeah I am pi$$ed off too brotha....broken foot=not good....could be worse....broken leg I guess...dammit. :ahhh: 
<hugs>.....


----------



## webbie (Jan 26, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Oh the Horror....Demi friggin Moore enters rehab for "Exhaustion" (wink wink)....very top news worthy too...
> How many of us regular folk enter rehab for exhaustion?
> Pfft...no double Pfft... >:-(



She was hot in that digital movie way back when....as the boss?

Disclosure - yeah, that's the ticket.....


----------



## CTYank (Jan 26, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some over-aggressive kick-boxing practice? Here's hoping you find the cause- how else to prevent repetition? (Yes, broken leg is bad.)

And a resounding "Meh!" for poor Demi, Paula, and all their gossip-mongers.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 26, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Titan ale is a perfect solvent for the fried hamburger, which I assume makes it low calorie and good for you.



I have too much respect for you as a chemist to doubt what you claim. 

Now... should I fill the fryer with lard or must I use that dreadful canola oil?


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2012)

Paula Deans Recipe for French Toast Cassarole is Da Bombe !!


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/baked-french-toast-casserole-recipe/index.html


----------



## mayhem (Jan 27, 2012)

I do not know who she is (though her photo looks familiar), nor do I understand why anyone should care that she's eating a cheeseburger...diabetic or otherwise.  Its not like she sucked down a couple Hershey bars.


----------



## firebroad (Jan 27, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I do not know who she is (though her photo looks familiar), nor do I understand why anyone should care that she's eating a cheeseburger...diabetic or otherwise.  Its not like she sucked down a couple Hershey bars.



She is some sort of TV cook.  Apparently she makes a lot of high calorie foods, and made the news because she found out she got diabetes.


----------



## Jags (Jan 27, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, she is an old school southern cook on food network.  Lard, butter (especially butter), and bacon.  Fried this and that with gravy. She came up from virtually nothing, raising two sons and opened a small shop called the Lady and Sons and as they say, the rest is history.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 27, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> "Honorable Society of Respectable Tinfoil Hatspersons" - where do I sign down?????????? Searched on Giggley Googley, can't find the clubhouse .................
> Inquiring minds and all that........



just goes to show you how hard it is to get respect, even when it says respectable in your title. Clubhouse is more a "state of mind" than a place. Think maybe you've already been here...welcome to the club!


----------



## billb3 (Jan 27, 2012)

All the little pathetic told-you-so nazi health nuts that latch onto every new health fad that comes along  with no lives and self esteem are having orgasms because she  liked  cookijng rich food and took two years to admit she had diabetes , come to terms with it and make some changes.
Like all of a sudden she's supposed to stop cooking and eating great food and start proselytizing eating nothing but cardboard.


----------



## firebroad (Jan 27, 2012)

billb3 said:
			
		

> All the little pathetic told-you-so nazi health nuts that latch onto every new health fad that comes along  with no lives and self esteem are having orgasms because she  liked  cookijng rich food and took two years to admit she had diabetes , come to terms with it and make some changes.
> Like all of a sudden she's supposed to stop cooking and eating great food and start proselytizing eating nothing but cardboard.



Aces to that


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 27, 2012)

billb3 said:
			
		

> All the little pathetic told-you-so nazi health nuts that latch onto every new health fad that comes along  with no lives and self esteem are having orgasms because she  liked  cookijng rich food and took two years to admit she had diabetes , come to terms with it and make some changes.
> Like all of a sudden she's supposed to stop cooking and eating great food and start proselytizing eating nothing but cardboard.



cardboard with a few pats of butter slathered on there is pretty tasty. ;-P


----------



## MishMouse (Jan 27, 2012)

A bigger story would be Paula Deen caught eating a small salad with no dressing.

Paula would be more of a person to eat one of those Heart Attack Burgers and having them soak it in butter.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 27, 2012)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olive Oil (extra virgin) is quite good,but it dont have as high of smoke point as canola & others,its best for shallow sauteeing/frying.

Though at least 1/2 the time I'll use it on popcorn instead of melted butter - 2-3 tablespoons stirred & mixed well,then add a few shakes of coarse garlic powder & dried Italian herbs.Shake again & enjoy.Its awesome if I do say so myself. :coolgrin:


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 27, 2012)

i think the big question is "is she caught daily" eating a big ol greasy cheeseburger?

i mean who dont on occasion endulge, ive seen where the first lady has had the occasional burger even though she is working on dropping health foods on the unsuspecting munchkins going to public schools. so what? im not begrudging her that, i do it myself on occasion, the big deal is folks who "subsist" on nothing else. it aint healthy to eat just this kind of food. 

i for one do not think nutrition alone is the sole reason for obesity in the population though its is a contributing factor. think those of you who are like me and can remember when entertainment was a ball of some sort. nowadays you just dont see the kids chasing a ball in the yard like you did when i was one of them. now its sit on the couch and work your thumbs watching a tv screen. kids just flat out do not get the exercise they used to , couple that to premade foods and high fructose corn syrup in everything ingested and you have the total recipie for packing on the pounds. i agree with a lot of the ideals that our first lady is championing not all of it but most, i applaud her for her efforts. i really wish the other side of the overweight youth epidemic  were equally addressed. get the kids outside and get em running, playing actively instead of "virtually" make em healthy early on and those habits both nutritionally and activity based will stay with them through adulthood with a much larger percentage of people


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 30, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I do not know who she is (though her photo looks familiar), nor do I understand why anyone should care that she's eating a cheeseburger...diabetic or otherwise.  Its not like she sucked down a couple Hershey bars.



I'm glad that someone asked since I also had no idea of who she was . . . heck I suspect I could walk right by a lot of "stars" on the street if they were alone and wouldn't recognize them.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know I have ( at least in an airport) 
Without all the make-up and air brushing they look like regular old ugly people.


----------

